# Have A Leak In My Outback



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm so bummed out, my slide has a leak. After 2 days of rain I noticed that it was wet behind the dinette seat that is by the rear slide bed. Of course it is out of warrenty







There is a gasket there and it must be coming in past it. It is not a big leak it is almost like it was condensation but it is the only area that is wet . Anyone had and fix a leak like this?


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

I've got the same leak. Haven't found the source. I assume it's the gasket as well.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I had the same leak when mine was new. My leak was pretty bad and caused me lots of headaches. They just caulk all the corners and any screws and I don't think it has leaked since. I also make sure the front is a couple of inches higher than the rear to make sure any rain runoff does not drain around the gasket but 2 or 3 feet away, I find this helps more than anything. I also make sure the clamps are tight enough to make a good seal and that the slide does shift.

Have you treated your gasket with silicon to keep it plyable? Could there be any cracks, maybe some that are hard to even see?

73


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

FraTra said:


> Have you treated your gasket with silicon to keep it plyable? Could there be any cracks, maybe some that are hard to even see?


That's a good point. How many people actually treat their slide out's gaskets? I know I do!!


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone tried 303 Protectant on the seals?


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Check the lap sealant on the roof. While you're up there, check for soft spots.
Unfortunately, this is one of those things I know about ...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> Have you treated your gasket with silicon to keep it plyable? Could there be any cracks, maybe some that are hard to even see?


That's a good point. How many people actually treat their slide out's gaskets? I know I do!!
[/quote]

At least twice a year.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

I experienced the same thing shortly after getting our 26RS. Someone on this board suggested storing the trailer with the hitch a couple of inches high -- just as Fra Tra suggests. Parked "nose-high," rainwater obviously won't run up the top of the slide-out and into the dinette / sofa area. This was an easy fix and I have had no leaks since.


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

Water, water everywere....
My new 18RS is leaking @ the inside end of the slide while parked with the slide retracted. I noticed there is a rain gutter that ends right behind the wood trim on the slide. On the 18RS that trim stops just short of the galley counter and just over the small lower counter next to the bench. I guess the water is entering at the rear exterior were the top of the slide meets the back of the trailer (?) and then following the rain gutter inside to the end. Does this make sense to anyone? How do I stop it?








I seems like it would be a good idea to raise the front a few inches just to have gravity work for me, huh?
Any help on this will be much appreciated-8 inches of rain expected here in the next 3 days!
Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

garywies said:


> Water, water everywere....
> My new 18RS is leaking @ the inside end of the slide while parked with the slide retracted. I noticed there is a rain gutter that ends right behind the wood trim on the slide. On the 18RS that trim stops just short of the galley counter and just over the small lower counter next to the bench. I guess the water is entering at the rear exterior were the top of the slide meets the back of the trailer (?) and then following the rain gutter inside to the end. Does this make sense to anyone? How do I stop it?
> 
> 
> ...


If you're expecting 8 inches of rain, I think that tipping the nose up is your best option until after the storm.

Good luck with that and let us know what happens!


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Water, water everywere....
> My new 18RS is leaking @ the inside end of the slide while parked with the slide retracted. I noticed there is a rain gutter that ends right behind the wood trim on the slide. On the 18RS that trim stops just short of the galley counter and just over the small lower counter next to the bench. I guess the water is entering at the rear exterior were the top of the slide meets the back of the trailer (?) and then following the rain gutter inside to the end. Does this make sense to anyone? How do I stop it?
> 
> 
> ...


If you're expecting 8 inches of rain, I think that tipping the nose up is your best option until after the storm.

Good luck with that and let us know what happens!
[/quote]
Thanks Skip! I think your right-because of the slope of my driveway it is currently tilted a little the wrong way! I was concerned that the front was too high but I guess it isn't going any were, huh?
Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

garywies said:


> Water, water everywere....
> My new 18RS is leaking @ the inside end of the slide while parked with the slide retracted. I noticed there is a rain gutter that ends right behind the wood trim on the slide. On the 18RS that trim stops just short of the galley counter and just over the small lower counter next to the bench. I guess the water is entering at the rear exterior were the top of the slide meets the back of the trailer (?) and then following the rain gutter inside to the end. Does this make sense to anyone? How do I stop it?
> 
> 
> ...


If you're expecting 8 inches of rain, I think that tipping the nose up is your best option until after the storm.

Good luck with that and let us know what happens!
[/quote]
Thanks Skip! I think your right-because of the slope of my driveway it is currently tilted a little the wrong way! I was concerned that the front was too high but I guess it isn't going any were, huh?
Gary
[/quote]

LOL! That's about all the advice I have to offer...as long as you don't need it level to run the fridge then you should be good. Will the rear end be facing the brunt of the rain or away from it? If it's facing away from the rain, you shouldn't have much of a leak (knock on wood)!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

N70Q,

We had the same "leak" you were describing around the dinette and it was frustrating to try to figure it out. We only noticed the wetness
when we opened up the slide when setting up. At this point we felt the cushions were damp.

We later discovered it was not a leak at all, but dew or rainwater sitting on the top of the slide when we packed up from a trip. I suspect
the small amount of water that sat on top of the rear slide ran off during our trip home and caused the cushions to become wet. Now we
make sure the top of the slide is dry when packing up and no more damp cushions.

Not sure if this is what your experiencing but thought is sounded familliar. But if your leak is only when the slide is closed then of course it
is something else.

Mark


----------



## veedub24 (Sep 4, 2008)

garywies said:


> Water, water everywere....
> My new 18RS is leaking @ the inside end of the slide while parked with the slide retracted. I noticed there is a rain gutter that ends right behind the wood trim on the slide. On the 18RS that trim stops just short of the galley counter and just over the small lower counter next to the bench. I guess the water is entering at the rear exterior were the top of the slide meets the back of the trailer (?) and then following the rain gutter inside to the end. Does this make sense to anyone? How do I stop it?
> 
> 
> ...


We had a similar leak we noticed about 2 years ago and couldn't figure out where the water was coming from--we started storing our table cushions on the bed an putting down a towel and pan to catch the water we thought was runing down the slide tracks--It wasn't until this last trip to the coast in which it rained heavily over the builk of our 5 day stay that we figured out where the water was really coming from!! When I pulled the bed in from the inside it was like niagra falls pouring our from under the bed all over the floor--and at this point I quickly pushed the bed back out and heard a huge slosh!! Under the bed there in a plastic panel, that I assume is supposed to be glued to the bottom but it saggs down and is not attached at the front--therefore it collects water--only problem was we couldn't figure out how the water was getting in there?? When we got home my dad looked it over and discovered that the caulk on the back of the bed slide under the window was cracked but you couldn't see it--you had to push the panel under the window in to notice that it was cracked! Hope this helps!


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't have a leak yet..... but wanted to put st that the RV dealer had told me to pitch front nose down a bit to avoid shower water running onto floor. so does pitching itcthis way help with the leak issues others described in their post? We are in for a tropical storm so quick reply would be greatly apptrciated. Have other related inquiry ibwill post.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

villui said:


> I don't have a leak yet..... but wanted to put st that the RV dealer had told me to pitch front nose down a bit to avoid shower water running onto floor. so does pitching itcthis way help with the leak issues others described in their post? We are in for a tropical storm so quick reply would be greatly apptrciated. Have other related inquiry ibwill post.


I park nose up so the rain runs off the back. Only leaks I get are when I put the slide in with the roof covered with water.


----------



## grasshopper (Jul 15, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I'm so bummed out, my slide has a leak. After 2 days of rain I noticed that it was wet behind the dinette seat that is by the rear slide bed. Of course it is out of warrenty :angry: There is a gasket there and it must be coming in past it. It is not a big leak it is almost like it was condensation but it is the only area that is wet . Anyone had and fix a leak like this?


I have a 2006, 23RS also and have the same exact leak.....just started this year!

I checked out the area veedub24 spoke of and found the same outside rear paneling seal separation when you push in the lower part of the panel. I think this is the problem! It seems to leak at that spot inside at my dinette area because if I feel along behind the bed slide's decorative wood frame along the bottom, I find an open slot right where the leak is on the dinette side. Same spot on the other (couch) side also has the same slot, but it has some kind of filler piece in it. The water must leak down past the outside panel gasket, travel above the black plastic bottom of the slide and find its way forward to the interior rear slide gasket area and then drizzles down to the dinette thru that open slot.

That's my guess, anyway.

Anybody know how to fix the panel leak?


----------



## grasshopper (Jul 15, 2007)

veedub24 said:


> garywies said:
> 
> 
> > Water, water everywere....
> ...


Thank you veedub24, you may have made my day! See my reply to N7OQ!


----------

